# Client/Server für Ticker



## olli-h (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte gerne einen Client und Server bauen für einen Live Ticker den ich im LAN nutzen kann.
D.h. ich möchte einen Client bauen der immer die aktuellen Nachrichten von einem Server abruft und dann anzeigt.
Dies soll mit meherern Clients möglich sein.

Hat hier einer mal ein Beispiel dafür?

Danke!


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mai 2009)

[ironie]Klar, hier hat jeder mindestens 100 Ticker-Beispiele auf seiner Platte rumfahren. Sind nur alle zu egoistisch sie her zu geben...[/ironie]

Ne, im ernst... Was hast du schon probiert? Was hast du dir schon überlegt? Wo gabs Probleme, wo bist du hängen geblieben.

Und um mal ein paar Suchbegriffe die dir bei der Netzwerkthematik weiterhelfen könnten in den Raum zu werfen:

* RMI
* SIMON
* Socket / ServerSocket
* Streams / DataInputStream / DataOutputStream / ...
* Echo Server
* HttpUrlConnection / GET / POST

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Geeeee (25. Mai 2009)

Und weil die meisten hier sogar nett sind, würden wir dir bei einer genaueren Spezifikation sogar eine Filterung der o.g. Liste liefern (oder bis zum Erbrechen durchdiskutieren  ) damit du erstmal voran kommst.


----------

